# 2012> Capita Ultrafear FK Vs. Capita Horrorscope FK



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys I am trying to decide between the Capita Ultrafear or Horrorscope for this upcomming season! I love riding the park, everything from jumps to jibs. Here's my dilemma, I don't know which board to choose. I want a a board to flex easily but still be able to hold up on 40 ft jumps. My problem is that I worry the Ultrafear would be too stiff for presses, while the Horrorscope would be too soft for jumps. Can anyone provide some insight? I'd really appreciate it guys!

P.S. I am 5'10 and weigh 150 lbs, can you guys reccommend me a size also?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

151 Ultra. The UrbanFK in the Horror almost made me cry it was so awful.


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> 151 Ultra. The UrbanFK in the Horror almost made me cry it was so awful.


Thanks for the reply! I was thinking of going with the Ultra but I don't know if it will be able to press. I had a Lib Tech Skate Banana is it any similar to that?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you can't press an Ultra learn to press, cause you clearly haven't yet.

Hell now I say buy a Stairmaster so you can learn to snowboard like a real boy. Not a wooden one made by a lonely old carpenter. Yes, Pinocchio reference.

Actually if we're getting you camber then get a Signal Park.

Actually instead of an Ultra, get a Signal Rocker Light.

Actually instead of that, take up underwater basket weaving and weave me something to take my laundry down to the machine with.

For realz though, if you had problems pressing a Banana, learn to press. If you get the Ultra and can't press that, learn to press. Also, The Signal Rocker Light is $60 less than the Ultra and is pretty similarly built. You'd most likely like it as much or more.


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Nivek said:


> If you can't press an Ultra learn to press, cause you clearly haven't yet.
> 
> Hell now I say buy a Stairmaster so you can learn to snowboard like a real boy. Not a wooden one made by a lonely old carpenter. Yes, Pinocchio reference.
> 
> ...


I never said that I had problems pressing the Banana, I just wanted to know if its flex was similar because I love how it flexed. It's just that the 6/10 flex rating on the Ultrafear made it seem like it would be stiff IMO.


----------



## SMLZ (Oct 22, 2011)

Nivek said:


> If you can't press an Ultra learn to press, cause you clearly haven't yet.
> 
> Hell now I say buy a Stairmaster so you can learn to snowboard like a real boy. Not a wooden one made by a lonely old carpenter. Yes, Pinocchio reference.
> 
> ...




I own three signal boards, and they are the best boards I have ever ridden.
I have the og...witch takes skill to press.
the Omni which is what I felt, was an everything board. Road it in pow, and then some park laps. Awesome everything board.
The Park is super soft, softest board I have ever ridden. If you like flat land or just presssing the shit out of everything, get a Signal Park.

The Ultra is a tad bid for stiffer than Horror. you will be able to press the Ultra, and be more stable when you are landing from kicks. If you do more jibbing and not so much airs, get 
the horror.



I would get something between 153-155.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just a heads up, with the addition of the Park Flat and Rocker Light as well as the new glass with carbon stringers, pretty much everything is snappier, and the Omni is stiffer. We're working on a parky kinda do everything ride for 2013 as well. Or at least I am and I hope they listen to me...


----------



## DfrostyC (Feb 6, 2012)

Wondering out of the Capita and Signal boards being discussed, which one would last longer?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

DfrostyC said:


> Wondering out of the Capita and Signal boards being discussed, which one would last longer?


Signal. Better durability.


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

I know the Ultafear isnt a soft board by any means, and it was rated at a 6, but it feels more like a 4-5 when jibbing which is a pretty good rate of flex. Yet it still is stiff enough to go off jumps. I loved mine.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I had a 2012 Ultra Fear in a 153 this past year. I have no idea how they came up with a 6 flex rating. The board is super soft. I mean, fold in half soft. Has a nice dampening system in it, and is definitely capable of taking anywhere on the mountain, but this thing is softer than a skate banana, softer than an Evo, softer than a Joystick, softer than most.

Ratings are personal anyway, based on your feel for it, but the 6 made me laugh. They rate the BSOD a 7. Let me tell you, these two boards are polar opposites on flex rating. Not separated by 1 number.

So you will be more than happy in the park with this bad boy. 40 ft kickers? No way. I'd say 25 tops! I have the '53 used for sale at $185 if you want to commit to something, but aren't 100% sure.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You do realize this thread is a full season old now right?


----------

